# The London Classic 2013



## tiswas-steve (1 Feb 2013)

Noticed this about a week ago, 30 odd miles around London containing (as the website puts it) lung bursting hills and also taking in cobbled road surfaces. Looks a real belter, a bit of Paris-Roubaix in the depths of Sarf East London. 
Afterwards you can actually watch the big boys tackle Paris-Roubaix on the big screen locally. Registation is 1st Feb, limited to 300 riders, I'm on da list, be good if any other CC,ers could make it. 
http://www.thelondonclassic.org/about/

Oh !! Nearly forgot its Sunday 7th April.


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Feb 2013)

I'm signed up for my third one of these along with a couple of friends. It really is a lovely ride, great atmosphere, well organised. Bonus points for home pub being so close to home.


----------



## tiswas-steve (1 Feb 2013)

Yea, same here CeePee, there's 4 of us doing this for the first time, isn't the race showing in the Gipsy Hill Tavern ?


----------



## ceepeebee (1 Feb 2013)

Yeah, we watched the tour of Flanders in there last year, great atmosphere. Look out for the back side of canonbie road btw, the climb is a lungburster, but the descent is a bit hairy, steeper and with a v busy road at the bottom (looking at your location, you probably know this already)


----------



## laurence (1 Feb 2013)

this looks quite good. i need some rides to get back into cycling. might well try this, ta for flagging it up


----------



## tiswas-steve (2 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Yeah, we watched the tour of Flanders in there last year, great atmosphere. Look out for the back side of canonbie road btw, the climb is a lungburster, but the descent is a bit hairy, steeper and with a v busy road at the bottom (looking at your location, you probably know this already)



I know Canonbie very well, thanks Ceepeebee, it's a beaut eh ? Great view across London as well .....



laurence said:


> this looks quite good. i need some rides to get back into cycling. might well try this, ta for flagging it up



You're welcome Laurence ... Looks good don't it ?


----------



## User10571 (2 Feb 2013)

I did this last year. It's an excellent ride. Very well organised. I've registered for this year's one.


----------



## PaulRide (2 Feb 2013)

I too am in the happy position of living locally (another Forest Hiller) and being signed up for this. Last year I tricked my offspring into coming to the pub, afterwards so they could watch me drink beer in the sun and chat with other cyclists.

User10571, will you be on the Pompino?


----------



## User10571 (2 Feb 2013)

PaulRide said:


> User10571, will you be on the Pompino?


 
I've mentally been gauntlet throwing to myself, this very same question, in that which passes for my branes.
I should be in a position to answer it tomorrow as the plan is to point the Pompino at Canonbie Road, and see what happens.
If I can get the Pomp up Canonbie, I can get it up anything.
Last year we took Canonbie from Honour Oak Road, (which I'm pretty sure is _contre _route) got to the top, turned 180° and came back down again - but we did that with gears.
I don't think there's any chance of doing that on fixed - You turn the corner and there's no run up, just vertically laid tarmac.
At least going the other way the ascent begins gradually, before biting you in the gluteus maximus.

Besides, the thing is...... it's not as simple as that.
By then I should have the soot bike ready, and my gut feeling is that it is going to be a bit of a natural climber......

(For the benefit of those not in the know - Canonbie Road, at 18%, is one of London's steepest ascents)


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Feb 2013)

We drove past the backside of it this afternoon and yeah, it's a sod. NB The fact that there are road works at the bottom of the escarpment too. I've tried to get up the *easy* side three times, and failed on each. Usually just after the bend when it kicks up. First time I was in a world of wrong, then got vertigo going down silly side.


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Feb 2013)

Mind you ..... Eliot Bank which is the next hill on the route after Canonbie is no walk in the park.


----------



## Mallory (3 Feb 2013)

Thanks just signed up.

17miles from my home to start point so should be a hard day 


Gives me an excuse to get my ass into gear, as mycycling log clearly illustrates


----------



## User10571 (3 Feb 2013)

tiswas-steve said:


> Mind you ..... Eliot Bank which is the next hill on the route after Canonbie is no walk in the park.


Eliot Bank, thanks to its delightful lack of anything resembling a surface, _is_ a walk.


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Feb 2013)

User10571 said:


> Eliot Bank, thanks to its delightful lack of anything resembling a surface, _is_ a walk.



Think of the beer n grub at the Gipsy Hill Tavern, then head down and float over the craters of Eliot .....


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Feb 2013)

We went to the horniman just now and I got the fear as GLW parked up at the top of Westwood park, is it shallower than canonbie?


----------



## User10571 (3 Feb 2013)

I don't think there's a huge amount in it, but if Bikehike is to be believed (it shouldn't be - it is known to be inaccurate) then Canonbie delivers Teh Fear, by a smidge.
Canonbie:






Westwood Park:


----------



## RedRider (3 Feb 2013)

Half signed up...will send off confirmation email when I'm back from work. Been meaning to do it the last coupla years. Will be on fixed/singlespeed, haven't decided yet.


----------



## redflightuk (3 Feb 2013)

Another first timer just signed up.


----------



## ceepeebee (3 Feb 2013)

cycle chat posse starting to rival that of LFGSS (with a little crossover....... I am a member over there but only lurk)


----------



## tiswas-steve (3 Feb 2013)

Nice turn out from the CC,ers for this one, Good show guys !!


----------



## saoirse50 (4 Feb 2013)

User10571 said:


> If I can get the Pomp up Canonbie, I can get it up anything.
> Last year we took Canonbie from Honour Oak Road, (which I'm pretty sure is _contre _route) got to the top, turned 180° and came back down again - but we did that with gears.
> I don't think there's any chance of doing that on fixed - You turn the corner and there's no run up, just vertically laid tarmac.
> At least going the other way the ascent begins gradually, before biting you in the gluteus maximus.
> ...


This ascent is on the Peaks of Lewisham Ride that Lewisham Cyclists run every year as an afterworker during Bike Week. Our ride was partly informed by an old sort of training ride I used to do three mornings a week before work many (many,many!) years ago, taking as many of SE London's hills as possible in about 15 miles or so.
And, last year, a young courier called Ben,(I think) got up the steep side of Canonbie, on fixed. And every other hill on that ride. And down every descent. Eyepopping (and thighpopping, for him,I would have thought).


----------



## RedRider (4 Feb 2013)

Fully signed up now. What's the beer in the Gypsy Hill Tavern like?


----------



## User10571 (5 Feb 2013)

saoirse50 said:


> This ascent is on the Peaks of Lewisham Ride that Lewisham Cyclists run every year as an afterworker during Bike Week. Our ride was partly informed by an old sort of training ride I used to do three mornings a week before work many (many,many!) years ago, taking as many of SE London's hills as possible in about 15 miles or so.
> And, last year, a young courier called Ben,(I think) got up the steep side of Canonbie, on fixed. And every other hill on that ride. And down every descent. Eyepopping (and thighpopping, for him,I would have thought).


It was Ben.
And he had busted ribs at the time, as I recall.
Much respect!


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> Fully signed up now. What's the beer in the Gypsy Hill Tavern like?


It's wet, they do yellow, brown and black flavours.

Ie standard, not special.


----------



## tiswas-steve (5 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> It's wet, they do yellow, brown and black flavours.
> 
> Ie standard, not special.



As long as they do the black stuff, it's good by me ..... Pure genius.


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Feb 2013)

It's a shame they didn't set grape and grain as home pub, they have a tremendous beer selection. Not sure they have big tv anymore though.


----------



## NickGayle (5 Feb 2013)

I'm signed up too. Sounds like quite a few on the day.


----------



## ceepeebee (21 Feb 2013)

> Hi all.
> 
> We've been out finalising a route. We've listened to feedback from last year that the ride was too easy....well we hope not to disappoint this year as will be introducing two new climbs at the end...one of them features a section of 20% gradient  ...more later...


 
oh heck


----------



## RedRider (21 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> oh heck


bleepin bleep.
I might get a smaller gear.


----------



## Mallory (21 Feb 2013)

*****


----------



## wanda2010 (21 Feb 2013)

Walking will be a useful tool for me.


----------



## laurence (22 Feb 2013)

i may have to make a tactical withdrawal... had a puffy knee recently and had liquid drained off it... turned out to be 'old' blood. not entirely sure i want to risk cycling yet, so i'll be woefully out of shape.

i'll see how the knee fares in the next few weeks, but it has been a bit sore since the needle went in.

they also injected it with steroids, so i'll fail the drug test


----------



## Christopher (23 Feb 2013)

Registration now closed - but looks a great ride - have fun everyone!
NB free entry and only a suggested £15 donation to a charity - now I'd be happy to pay that or £20... proper ride that.


----------



## tiswas-steve (25 Feb 2013)

Liking the sound of the two new hills, anyone got any ideas on what they might be ? Wonder if they're gonna cancel Eliot Bank and include Sydenham hill, be tops if they did, love that hill !!


----------



## Mallory (25 Feb 2013)

Any news on the route???


----------



## Mallory (25 Feb 2013)

Anyone got a gpx or linky of last years route??


----------



## RedRider (25 Feb 2013)

Be interested to see last year's myself. I've a week off work so I'll be gasping up all the steep bits I can find. W as up Lordship to the Horniman today then turned up sydenham. Haven't had a cig for five days now and I think I can feel the difference.


----------



## User10571 (26 Feb 2013)

Fox hill has been mentioned more than once........


----------



## NickGayle (26 Feb 2013)

Last years route was up on the website but they seem to have taken it down. They need to finalise it pretty soon.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Feb 2013)

Route usually comes out a couple of weeks beforehand. Went past the end of Eliot bank at lunchtime and had a quick peek. The surface is even worse than the last couple of years, I wouldn't be surprised to see it go.


----------



## User10571 (27 Feb 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Route usually comes out a couple of weeks beforehand. Went past the end of Eliot bank at lunchtime and had a quick peek. The surface is even worse than the last couple of years, I wouldn't be surprised to see it go.


If Eliot Bank is on this year's route, I'm likely to give it a miss.
There are plenty of inclined alternatives which don't include trashing your wheels & tyres.


----------



## ceepeebee (27 Feb 2013)

I have a sneaky feeling there might be a penge variation this year, which would tie in with fox hill....


----------



## RedRider (27 Feb 2013)

I looked at Fox Hill on the map. Maybe the wise will take cover half way up in Reynard's Drive. Or is that uphill to?


----------



## User10571 (27 Feb 2013)

I've not tried Fox Hill on the fixer or with gears.
Yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> I looked at Fox Hill on the map. Maybe the wise will take cover half way up in Reynard's Drive. Or is that uphill to?


I do this ''ride every road'' thing which led me up Fox Hill (brutal but short) last year - this means I was perfectly entitled to explore Reynard's Drive on the way up without any hint of chickening out, oh no....


----------



## RedRider (27 Feb 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do this ''ride every road'' thing which led me up Fox Hill (brutal but short) last year - this means I was perfectly entitled to explore Reynard's Drive on the way up without any hint of chickening out, oh no....


I love that concept. Brilliantly eccentric to carry it out. Are you keeping a record?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2013)

RedRider said:


> I love that concept. Brilliantly eccentric to carry it out. Are you keeping a record?


Oh yes! 113.96sq miles to date. Mind you, I think Greater London covers around 600sq miles.


----------



## ceepeebee (2 Mar 2013)

Think I might follow a fair bit of last years' route tomorrow morning, see how I'm doing fitness wise. Having been mainly turbo-based this winter.


----------



## tiswas-steve (16 Mar 2013)

Anyone know the twist in the tail with the revised two hills yet ? Saw one of the ride organisers the other week, he said the route has been worked out but wouldn't give me anymore details. Bugger !!


----------



## Mallory (16 Mar 2013)

Wish they would announce the route!!


----------



## ceepeebee (17 Mar 2013)

I think I might just be "pleasantly" surprised on the day. I rode some of the pave from the last few today round rotherhithe and Deptford, it was a little squirrely in the wet, I might almost be tempted to ride the slicked up MTB on the day if it's wet.


----------



## PaulRide (18 Mar 2013)

I shall probably be riding such a machine


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Mar 2013)

Hmmmmm, considering the pave,do you guys reckon I should change my Schwalbe Lugs to Conti,s Gatorskins on the Cube road bike for this adventure or wont it matter so much ?


----------



## ceepeebee (18 Mar 2013)

It won't matter that much. It's not really a durability thing, more a grip thing, and comfort.

Thing is, it's only 30 miles or so, and a lot of them are flat/pootleable, a couple of the hills are bastards and will probably beat me, but it's more a pleasurable day out (with pub/ ice cream stops if you do it right) rather than an attritional slog.


----------



## PaulRide (18 Mar 2013)

I don't think you'd need to change tyres for this - the Wapping stretch is a bit bumpy but it's nothing that normal road tyres can't cope with. Most of the setts are pretty gentle.


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Mar 2013)

Ok guys, ill stick with the Lugs, thank you !! I know all about the hills, living locally in Forest Hill


----------



## tiswas-steve (30 Mar 2013)

Its finally up guys and yup, Fox Hill is there ......... http://www.thelondonclassic.org/route-2/


----------



## RedRider (30 Mar 2013)

Goody, I like walking up slopes. Maybe see some of you next weekend then. I'll be on a 'meth teeth' steamroller.


----------



## tiswas-steve (30 Mar 2013)

If you see a bloke on a blue Cube Agree GTC, say hello, that be me !!


----------



## ceepeebee (31 Mar 2013)

I'll be on my kaffenback most likely. I see cobble monster has put in an extra couple of utterly pointless pigs of hills post- Elliott bank....


----------



## User10571 (31 Mar 2013)

Thing is... by the time we get to that point, I'm so close to home that I can just say 'Oh f*** this for a bag of raspberries' - and just go home.
Not that I would, like.
Well, I didn't last year.........


----------



## ceepeebee (31 Mar 2013)

I sort of did, it's such a nice flat run from that roundabout at the top of EB to the pub/my house that it's way too tempting to go straight there rather than squeeze in an extra couple of thigh-burners.

One of my party has just dropped out to go skiing in Scotland.


----------



## laurence (3 Apr 2013)

i've had to pull out... my iffy knee has meant i haven't ridden this year and this isn't really a good place to start!

have fun all


----------



## NickGayle (4 Apr 2013)

I was looking forward to this ride but a broken arm has put paid to me riding

Enjoy everyone...


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Apr 2013)

They're dropping like flies! Heal well everyone.

I may dig out the studded tyres...


----------



## RedRider (4 Apr 2013)

O no, sorry to hear about the injuries. My 'hill training' has been somewhat curtailed by a dodgy back but thankfully not bad enuff to duck out. I only ask people bear it in mind if they see me huffing. Still looking forward to the ride, I just hope the wind/snow combo eases up!


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Apr 2013)

Forecast looks pretty decent.

I haven't been on the bike since the weekend before last thanks to weather, visiting family and looking after boy on Easter break. Things could get messy, though I am absolutely itching to get on the bike.


----------



## tiswas-steve (4 Apr 2013)

Just to keep the injury ball going, I'm nursing a dodgy shoulder after getting wiped out by a car last Sunday, painkillers are my friend at the moment. As long as the bike is in working order, I'm there !! it looks like the weather is going to be kind to us. Just as a measure of interest, is anyone gonna do the LMNH cafe stop ??


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Apr 2013)

I usually manage an espresso, a can of chinotto and a slice of pastry-based product yeah.

We tend to have a drink at the cutty sark pub too.

Not sure what full plan is yet for this year though as I want to get round soon enough to watch plenty of Paris-Roubaix.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> I usually manage an espresso, a can of chinotto and a slice of pastry-based product yeah.
> 
> *We tend to have a drink at the cutty sark pub too.*
> 
> Not sure what full plan is yet for this year though as I want to get round soon enough to watch plenty of Paris-Roubaix.


Any reason for not stopping at the Dog and Bell, Prince Street, SE8? You'll be pretty much going past it and it's far superior for beers - no problem taking your bike inside and leaving it in the rear garden if you don't have a lock with you. Plenty of bike stands outside if you do. I'm not a daytime drinker and I'm not registered for the ride but I've been fancying an excuse for a daytime drink. If you think you might, give us an ETA (Expected Time of Ale) and I'll meet you.


----------



## ceepeebee (4 Apr 2013)

That's a really good shout you know. I don't think the route does go past it, but I've gone past it loads of times as its on one of my usual loops down into town and back of a Sunday morning. Every time I think it looks like a winner. Isn't there a squeeze connection?

I'll have a chat with the folks I'm riding with and get an idea of what time they'll get to mine (I'm only 5 mins at most from the start), that should give us an idea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> That's a really good shout you know. I don't think the route does go past it, but I've gone past it loads of times as its on one of my usual loops down into town and back of a Sunday morning. Every time I think it looks like a winner. Isn't there a squeeze connection?
> 
> I'll have a chat with the folks I'm riding with and get an idea of what time they'll get to mine (I'm only 5 mins at most from the start), that should give us an idea.


You are going past it, you know. I just looked at the route spreadsheet and Prince Street is line 140, between Evelyn and Watergate. Tell you what, I'll pick up some flapjacks from Greggs on the Saturday and you can feed up for the SE London hills.


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Apr 2013)

Just had a quick check and we did go past last year, yes. No idea why we didn't pop in then, unless it wasn't open?


----------



## tiswas-steve (5 Apr 2013)

Just had a cheeky reccy up Fox Hill and the last part of the route. Gonna do the chavvy thing and nip up onto the pavement at the top of Elliot Bank, looks like the surface of the moon at the top of that one.


----------



## User10571 (5 Apr 2013)

I rode Eliot Bank last year on 23s.
I. Am. Not. Doing. That. Again.


----------



## tiswas-steve (5 Apr 2013)

I'm on 23,s .... That's why I nipped up on the pavement ;-)


----------



## jackfauxsure (5 Apr 2013)

In the past month or two i've ridden no more than 10 miles in one outing. I'm usually ok on hills, but honestly, am I likely to die on this London Classic tomorrow?


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Apr 2013)

Not at all, it's on Sunday...


----------



## ceepeebee (5 Apr 2013)

Seriously though, you'll be fine. 3 or so hills apart it's a breeze. And if you struggle up the hills, walk them. I probably will.


----------



## ceepeebee (6 Apr 2013)

Chums have said they're getting to mine around 9.15.

Should be setting off from the pub around 10ish I'd have thought. So in deptford somewhere around midday....


----------



## tiswas-steve (7 Apr 2013)

Well .... Great ride, started out in shorts and short sleeve jersey with warm warmers, by Blackheath the arm warmers came off !! Just about to start the main climb on Fox Hill and was laughing when sure enough a fox crossed the road at the of the hill, stopped, looked round at us and just carried on crossing the road. A expresso in LMNH and a crafty pint of the black stuff in the Gipsy Hill tavern only added to a already very enjoyable day. 

Well done to the rest of the CC massive that finished and a pat on the back to those that didn't.


----------



## User10571 (7 Apr 2013)

Excellent day out!
Well organised. 
Accomplished laminated arrowage throughout.
Hats off to those who's hard work made this ride a success in such fine, fine conditions.
I confess to feeling somewhat fraudulent in as much as today's ride was the shakedown for the c/f Scott I've just finished building.
The Scott made the ride effortless. The cobbles, I would invite to go and take a poke..... but the hills (Including Fox Hill's 20%er) effortless.
Isn't sunshine a lovely thing?


----------



## ceepeebee (7 Apr 2013)

Mixed bag for us, mark's rear mech cable snapped within 5 minutes of setting off (which I was late for after being so very slow - had about 4 hrs sleep after being woken by kids and more irritatingly a whole bunch of pissed up Southend fans at 5am).

He went off to cadence to get it fixed, we went off to lmnh to wait for him, but right at the back of the field.

The cobbles seemed worse this year?

Popped into the dog and bell, but being an hour and a half late, didn't see anyone, same at the cutty sark, where we had pints of dogfish head DNA, lovely.

Legs made it up maze hill quite easily but chest started to hurt (has been doing all week), managed lots of the others too, but chest pain was getting worse. At the top of hilly fields I decided to bail (not been up the before, it was very nice), we rode on to honor oak station... No trains, after I waved off my chums I find this out of course so set off up honor oak, same story legs ok, chest burning.

Finally got home after a walk up Eliot bank and a solo effort home along the parade/triangle. Still feel crap.

Tomorrow = making a doctors appointment, must be a chest infection...

Sad to miss everyone (wanda excepted!) on such a glorious day, would have liked to see User10571s new plastic toy .


----------



## tiswas-steve (7 Apr 2013)

Sorry to hear about your day Ceepeebee, hope the doctors appointment works out in your favour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Mixed bag for us, mark's rear mech cable snapped within 5 minutes of setting off (which I was late for after being so very slow - had about 4 hrs sleep after being woken by kids and more irritatingly a whole bunch of ****ed up Southend fans at 5am).
> 
> He went off to cadence to get it fixed, we went off to lmnh to wait for him, but right at the back of the field.
> 
> ...


Sorry CPB, I missed your post with your ETA but it sounds like I would have been sloshing around by the time you got there. Now what am I going to do with the flapjacks I bought yesterday? (Rhetorical question.)


----------



## User10571 (7 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Mixed bag for us, .......
> 
> The cobbles seemed worse this year?
> ......
> ...


 
Sorry to hear this Chris.
The cobbles really hurt my bollox this year. (Sorry if that's tmi for anyone)
I think that's to do with riding a saddle that is straight out of the box.
The Scott is awesome on ascending and descending - confidence inspiring.
Hope you're feeling a bit more tonto soon.


----------



## RedRider (9 Apr 2013)

Took mudguards off on Friday evening to avoid unecessary rattling over cobbles, woke up Saturday morning with an ominously crippled back* and I'm only just standing up straight today. Gutted to have missed this and the perfect weather over the weekend. Sounds like a great event but sorry to hear of your _travails_ ceepeebee. Was there some kind of jinx attached to this thread?

*I really must invest in a workstand and some pilates/alexander technique training.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Apr 2013)

As one half of a signage team I'm claiming kudos for the Covent Garden to Central Street arrows . I slowly meandered around the course, tagging along with various groups en route. I missed out a hill or two in the Greenwich/Blackheath area but I'm not complaining. Managed Eliot Bank (part pavement) and Fox Hill. Canonbie broke me at the Netherby Road junction so I walked the rest. The downhill was great but realised almost too late there was a road at the bottom!

Would have liked to use my SS but the gearing wasn't suitable/weak legs so the roadie was pressed into service. Nice to see CPB  also.

Next year I'm using 25s rather than 23s (new bike) and hope Eliot Bank is fixed.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Apr 2013)

I was really grateful for my 25s, they're all I've run for that last 2 years in fact. They seem to suit my riding weight (ahem).


----------



## PaulRide (9 Apr 2013)

The unadopted section at the top of Eliot Bank has been like that since I moved to the area in 1996 and probably before that - so don't expect it to be any better for next year's Classic.

My legs are still aching after having winched my excess weight up those slopes. I must eat less and ride more.


----------



## User10571 (9 Apr 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> As one half of a signage team I'm claiming kudos for the Covent Garden to Central Street arrows . I slowly meandered around the course, tagging along with various groups en route. I missed out a hill or two in the Greenwich/Blackheath area but I'm not complaining. *Managed Eliot Bank (part pavement) and Fox Hill.* Canonbie broke me at the Netherby Road junction so I walked the rest. The downhill was great but realised almost too late there was a road at the bottom!
> 
> Would have liked to use my SS but the gearing wasn't suitable/weak legs so the roadie was pressed into service. Nice to see CPB  also.
> 
> Next year I'm using 25s rather than 23s (new bike) and hope Eliot Bank is fixed.


Well done for that! Both are quite challenging.
Sgt. Pluck and I missed just the one hill round the back of Brockley, as we were more in need of a falafel and halumi wrap with salad at that point, rather than another ascent. So we decamped to The Brockley Mess for lunch.
The 24" gear remained un-deployed on Sunday.
Let's see how it goes next year when I plan to do it on fixed.

@Ceepeebee - did you do it on gears?


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Apr 2013)

Oh yes, I was very geared, never used the winch though, which is nice. In fact hilly fields was big-ringed (albeit slowly)

I think I've cracked the chest thing too, my eyes are absolutely killing me today and I'm wheezing more. Welcome to hayfever season. Similar happened last year, I'd just forgotten about it.


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Apr 2013)

ceepeebee said:


> Oh yes, I was very geared, never used the winch though, which is nice. In fact hilly fields was big-ringed (albeit slowly)
> 
> I think I've cracked the chest thing too, my eyes are absolutely killing me today and I'm wheezing more. *Welcome to hayfever season.* Similar happened last year, I'd just forgotten about it.


 
Same here. One ride and it arrives with no warning. Comfort eating tonight.


----------



## ceepeebee (9 Apr 2013)

wanda2010 said:


> Same here. One ride and it arrives with no warning. Comfort eating tonight.


Weird thing is, only in the last couple of years is that it starts with chest pains, it makes no sense why it would start like that when I'm older. Still going docs though, get checked out, get the dreaded cholesterol check...


----------



## wanda2010 (9 Apr 2013)

^^ Good idea.

According to my GP, I'm healthy despite (sports-related) asthma, rhinitis and hayfever . Anyway, loads of pics posted over in the LFGSS board.


----------



## shinyspokes (7 Oct 2020)

I didn't ever get to ride the Classic - and it doesn't seem to be a thing in recent years (unless anyone knows differently) - does anyone have a route they could share as links to the former website don't seem to work either. Would love to ride it over the winter sometime


----------



## shinyspokes (8 Oct 2020)

Thanks for the link - will see if I can retrace the route from that.
Update; I have just discovered that it's now been renamed the Cobble Monster and it looks like there was a 2019 ride (guess no 2020 for obvious reasons) http://cobblemonster.com/
Hopefully it will be back next year...


----------



## lilolee (8 Oct 2020)

That looks fun and I reckon should be a CC ride some time in the future.


----------



## Beebo (11 Oct 2020)

shinyspokes said:


> Thanks for the link - will see if I can retrace the route from that.
> Update; I have just discovered that it's now been renamed the Cobble Monster and it looks like there was a 2019 ride (guess no 2020 for obvious reasons) http://cobblemonster.com/
> Hopefully it will be back next year...


Never heard of it either. It goes past my old front door in Bermondsey. 
it’s definitely not a race, it would require lots of navigation, interaction with London traffic and some tricky junctions.
It certainly gets hilly in the second half starting with Maze Hill in Greenwich.


----------

